# Forum search button?



## CarlZog (Mar 10, 2005)

This sounds silly, but I can't seem to find the search button. I have a community supporter account and I've searched the forums before, but I can't see to find the seach function now.

Maybe I'm just missing a "spot" check, or did you guys move the function?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe the search index broke recently. There used to be an announcement but it seems to be gone now.

In any case, it should be fixed soon.


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 10, 2005)

That's good to hear. I thought I was just losing it....
Thanks.


----------



## andargor (Mar 10, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> That's good to hear. I thought I was just losing it....
> Thanks.




Don't worry, you might still be losing it. 

Andargor


----------



## Conaill (Mar 11, 2005)

Any word from on high about when the search function will be fixed?


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, what's the time table?

I am fiending here.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 11, 2005)

This weekend.  The search index will be rebuilt in the background while the boards are still running.  This will mean an *incredibly* slow server for a couple of days - but by Monday we should have search up and running again.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Empress (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah, so I have to pay to search. I was wondering.

No matter, I'll just forage my way to interesting topics.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 11, 2005)

Empress said:
			
		

> Ah, so I have to pay to search. I was wondering.
> 
> No matter, I'll just forage my way to interesting topics.



If you know what you're looking for, you can start a thread to request that someone searches for it for you.


----------



## Red Spire Press (Mar 11, 2005)

I actually had a dream last night that the search was working again. I was dissapointed when I logged on just now and saw that that was not in fact the case. Yes, very sad to be dreaming such things, I know...


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 12, 2005)

I have to admit, I've gotten much more adept with the sorting functions.

Finding a couple of zombie threads and reanimating them was kind of fun!


----------



## Greylock (Mar 12, 2005)

Empress said:
			
		

> Ah, so I have to pay to search. I was wondering.
> 
> No matter, I'll just forage my way to interesting topics.




Forage like crazy now. I did at first too, but, in the fullness of time you will finding yourself hunting for some ineffable something you can't quite put your finger on what it is and you'll find yourself growing more insane by the day and nothing, yea nothing, will quench the thirst or satisfy your hunger, and you will want unto yourself the power to ease the ravenous craving. On that day, you'll pony up the dough.

I lasted about six monthes before I gave in...


----------



## Empress (Mar 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Forage like crazy now. I did at first too, but, in the fullness of time you will finding yourself hunting for some ineffable something you can't quite put your finger on what it is and you'll find yourself growing more insane by the day and nothing, yea nothing, will quench the thirst or satisfy your hunger, and you will want unto yourself the power to ease the ravenous craving. On that day, you'll pony up the dough.
> 
> I lasted about six monthes before I gave in...





Well, we'll see how long I can abstain, then, won't we?


----------

